
Fractal cells – FreeBSD-based All-In-One solution for software startups - xmj
https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/55561/
======
crudbug
Great work.

Would be great to have a different flavor for deployment nodes as well -
Web/Mail/App Server + Monitoring

~~~
xmj
Thanks!

I was considering that for a while, but then - the startups I worked with used
Google Apps.

For setting up mail servers on FreeBSD it would probably be easier to have
someone port Zimbra.

